# Crenicichla regani biotope



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

looking to make a biotope aquarium with a small number of tankmates so i might be able to breed the crenicichla.

More than likely i will be able to get my hands on crenicichla regani or crenicichla wallacii.

tank is 29 gal ( 30 x 12.5 x 17 )

ideas?

should have some aquascaping done in 2 weeks or so, and who knows when the lfs will find crenicichla for me.

looking to filter with peat moss to lower ph,and gh. i know my ph and gh are too high here.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Crenicichla regani_ has many differant colors/races depending on the river system, so temps/pH/GH vary depending on which river they come from. I would keep the various ones seperate though, they have already broken one color phase (xingu) off into it's own species, I image they will do the same to other races soon.

_Crenicichla wallacii_ has two forms, one from Guyana and one from Colombia.

Obviously the blackwater regani from Tefe would be just driftwood and oak leaves and apistos, and not much else. The others give you a decent choice of tankmates and plants.

Except the Tefe variant, either species will do fine in neutral pH and soft water. Mine are kept in 6.7 pH and the soft, but I get lucky due to tap water.

In a 29, deffinately recommend the regani. The wallacii are more aggressive towards each other than regani, and while a pair would be fine in 29, they probably don't have the room to pair in a tank. Regani have paired and been bred in 20 longs.

My wallacii are in a 36"x15"x16" tank, and no pairing so far.

They can be kept with tetras, just make sure they are higher body ones like lemons, head and tail lights, red eyes, ect.

As an example, my wallacii will be moving into a larger tank and I will pair them with _Biotodoma wavrini_ and head and tail light tetras (my wallacii are the colombian verson). The guyana version I would go with keyholes and 4 spot phantom tetras.

The regani would depend on the river system: _Laetacara dorsigera_ or bolivan rams for the Guapore river with black phantoms tetras, lemon tetras and _Laetacara sp. _'Buckelkoff' for the Tapajos version as two examples.

Find tall driftwood as high as it will go, my pikes like midwater IF there is vertical driftwood. Otherwise they hug the bottom. They don't dig, so plants are deffinately in if you want.


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

i am planning on a moderate planted system adding liquid ferts only if i have to, but in the past i have never have.

with that, all fish enjoy being able to hide occasionally.

when i am able to see the variant that they get in , i will post it.

though i am pretty sure it won't be for a while. especially since from what i have heard they are usually seasonal, and breeding goes on in the spring.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Regani are one of the two dwarves bred, so can always get some of them year one. But yes, they are seasonal ... all 3 species I picked up earlier this year. One of the ad/partner sites has regani right now, not sure which race though.


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

if i don't have to , i dont deal with long shipping distances.

my lfs here deals with huge breeders in the lansing area. they can usually get anything i want, as long as i give them enough time


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Regani should be easier to track down, I think the orinico collecting timeframe is closing for the wallacii. Regani are more tolerant and more peacefull, as I said I'd recommend them over the wallacii for a 29 gallon anyway. It just takes patience with dwarf pikes since they aren't even as popular as their full sized cousins. Last year there weren't any available locally except compressiceps, this year we've had 4 differant species.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

dwarfpike said:


> RIt just takes patience with dwarf pikes since they aren't even as popular as their full sized cousins. Last year there weren't any available locally except compressiceps, this year we've had 4 differant species.


Tell me about it!


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

bump
let me know if anyone else has any ideas


----------

